# paslode guns



## WJTR (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks Jamesdc on that tip. I'll try it and let you know how it works out for me. Gun really doesn't owe me a dime. It's one of those tools that pays for itself in about a day and a half anyway. Again, thanks.


----------

